# Selfie2Anime



## Desire Lines (Aug 26, 2019)

https://waifu.lofiu.com
this doesn't really work but it's still really funny lol


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 26, 2019)

You're fishing for users to post their actual picture, aren't you?


----------



## Recoil (Aug 26, 2019)

>2019
>willingly feeding your own image to a honeypot database
That said, it appears to be broken. I'll try again.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 26, 2019)

Think of this the next time you're beating off.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 26, 2019)

_
If only you knew how bad things really are..._


----------



## Koresh (Aug 26, 2019)

This is the key to happiness. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 26, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> You're fishing for users to post their actual picture, aren't you?


of course, sadly doesn't work for me


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah, that's about what I expected.


----------



## Clop (Aug 26, 2019)

I have no complaints.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 26, 2019)

im actually getting pissed at the fact that its not working for me


----------



## Draza (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2019)

It's broken.



Spoiler: Input











Spoiler: Output


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Aug 26, 2019)

Things are going to be okay.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 26, 2019)

Has science gone too far?


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 26, 2019)

Promestein said:


> Has science gone too far?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Aug 26, 2019)

Beef-for




Af-turd




I just gave Hamber her dream! Instant 500 lb weight loss! I don't think the filter knew what in the hell to do with all that fat.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 26, 2019)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Beef-for
> View attachment 907738
> 
> Af-turd
> ...


Lard-Chan



Jmz_33 said:


> View attachment 907745
> View attachment 907746


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Aug 26, 2019)

This made me laugh!


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 26, 2019)

Fantastic


----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## King Buzzo (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 26, 2019)

Erm...




Yeah not gonna lie....im actually impressed with how this turned out. Seriously put this shit in a junji ito comic


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 26, 2019)

The effect seems to work a lot better on clothing than faces.


----------



## LazloChalos (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## millais (Aug 26, 2019)

What happens if you feed anime into it? Recursive loop effect?


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 26, 2019)

HAHAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## I Exist (Aug 26, 2019)

Holy shit


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 26, 2019)

*






*





Da_fuck?!_


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## nekrataal (Aug 26, 2019)

Thomas Paine said:


> View attachment 907775


Looks like an improvement


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 26, 2019)

Well I have plenty of Christopher Lee photos on my phone, lets see how this-







OH DEAR


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Aug 26, 2019)

Strange place to focus but okay:


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 26, 2019)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!

Ok niggers, riddle me this....

Given the whole anime theme I decided an obvious choice would be ole Kurt Eichenwald given his proclivities





As you can see it is very obviously a fat flabby face. eyes and ears and mouth and giant jew nose all perfectly visible. Should have been a basic "fat guy with anime eyes" thing other hambeast photos have provided

Yall wanna see what actually freakin came out the other side?


Spoiler: TURN DOWN FOR WAT















Like...is this shit actually fucking sentient or something?!

EDIT: ok imma repeat it with the slightly cropped pic of eichenwald I posted here which is slightly smaller than the one I used for the thing. maybe it will change up the algorithms or something...
EDIT 2: 



Spoiler: FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCK









ITS FUCKING SMILING NOW....WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS THIS SORCERY!?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Aug 26, 2019)

Hooray for Captain Spaulding, I guess.


----------



## THOTto (Aug 26, 2019)

To generous for my liking, the second one was worth it though.


----------



## Shibaru (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## SparklyFetuses (Aug 26, 2019)

Hmm...


----------



## Recoil (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## .Woody (Aug 26, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 26, 2019)

hey beavis

this sucks


----------



## Circular Tyrant (Aug 26, 2019)

Didn't really work for me.


Spoiler: What the hell?











Spoiler: Not gay I swear


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 26, 2019)

Those 8 years really did a number on him.


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 26, 2019)

Not bad!


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 26, 2019)

millais said:


> What happens if you feed anime into it? Recursive loop effect?



Let's try it.

Before:













After:


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2019)

Recon said:


> willingly feeding your own image to a honeypot database


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 26, 2019)

@kadoink


----------



## kadoink (Aug 26, 2019)

O.o .


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Pham (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Michaelsoft (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Brock Hard Onix (Aug 26, 2019)

I just looked for random photos on my laptop that I can use. Some of these sparked some... interesting results.



Spoiler: Guy Fieri















Spoiler: Danny Devito













Spoiler: Doug Walker Car


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 27, 2019)

Meh...













Michaelsoft said:


> View attachment 908102View attachment 908098
> 
> View attachment 908104View attachment 908101


Tucker Carlson is the only one so far that has successfully managed to transition between 2D and 3D. My takeaway from this is that he is either an anime character brought to life by demon magicks or this program isn't very good.


Slappy McGherkin said:


> This made me laugh!
> View attachment 907761
> 
> View attachment 907763



Can I get the source on that? I've always wanted to see a chick with an accordion take a shit inside a washing machine.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2019)

millais said:


> What happens if you feed anime into it? Recursive loop effect?


I tried with this image and it didn't change.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Aug 31, 2019)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Strange place to focus but okay:
> View attachment 907816
> View attachment 907815


They turned it into hentai, watch the mic.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Chicken Lo Mein (Aug 31, 2019)

Reiji-san...




Spoiler: Original


----------



## Monolith (Aug 31, 2019)

Spoiler: Input











Spoiler: Output


----------



## オウム (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 1, 2019)

Reading the first page and seeing how it horribly mangled faces with lots of extra lines I knew exactly what to do. Put the 7 feet tall gigantism-haver and all around fucked up looking boxer Nikolai Valuev into it.





It works! He's prettier now!




edit: yes!


----------



## Recoil (Sep 1, 2019)

It seems to like source images with clearly defined color separations and shapes. If it can't make out a subtle pattern, it will enlarge and blur/antialias that pattern OR enlarge and outline that pattern, depending on what's adjacent to it. 

The algorithm brightens colors above a certain value and thickens shapes drawn in darker tones, producing the outline effect. It is more likely to lighten shades than it is to accentuate their darkness via an outline. 

The number of colors in the output image is much lower than in the sources, indicating a fixed color palette that adjusts the source's color values with a simple if/then. The algo seems to apply a slight curve to clearly defined straight lines.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 1, 2019)

my contribution


Spoiler: before











Spoiler: after


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> It seems to like source images with clearly defined color separations and shapes.



Way ahead of you, I've been feeding it picture of ugly fighters to see if I can make a Jojo.



Spoiler: Image heavy and it's just fighters



Good result, Barao looking weird.







Bad result, Barao looking normal.







Decent result, Barao looking a bit weird.







Bigfoot Silva always looks weird, this should work very well.







Decent enough.







What will happen with a neutral expression and neutral background?






Not that great.

There's something with his face that works so I put a toy in there to see what happens.






Pretty decent actually.

What if his face is placed on someone else?






Strange...

Does it work if Barao's face is put on someone else as well?






Hmm...

So far, no Jojo.

Time for Coleman.







Ok, that's starting to become good and it might be worth it to continue down this path.

Maybe another picture of Coleman will turn out better.






This was a bit surprising.

A better looking guy might work better.






Not bad.





Spoiler: For anime fans only!


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 1, 2019)

sort of looks like he's taking a sip from a cup...

Bearded Neil Breen O-Face:
















It was all fun and games, until I accidentally opened the gates to hell...





Spoiler


----------



## UW 411 (Sep 1, 2019)

Spoiler: INPUT









Spoiler: OUTPUT







Huh...


----------



## Fougaro (May 8, 2020)

Selfie 2 Waifu! Get your own anime from selfie instantly.
					

Convert your selfie to waifu, a.k.a. anime! Using AI-tech, you will immediately get the anime pic that is most like your selfie!




					waifu.lofiu.com
				










Try it out for yourself.


----------



## Aria (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Dom Cruise (May 8, 2020)




----------



## GHTD (May 8, 2020)




----------



## verissimus (May 8, 2020)

Does this count for me?  Guess she needs the logo.


----------



## The Real SVP (May 8, 2020)

I have already been turned into a Foxboy today. I am not going to take any more risks here.


----------



## Vampirella (May 8, 2020)

It wouldn't let me use a skull. It kept saying there was no face, rude.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 8, 2020)




----------



## GHTD (May 8, 2020)

_



_


----------



## BarberFerdinand (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Fougaro (May 8, 2020)




----------



## The Real SVP (May 8, 2020)

Something went wrong:


----------



## Alpha legioner (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Starving Autist (May 8, 2020)

Spoiler: before












Spoiler: after




She looks disappointed.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 8, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> View attachment 916965
> View attachment 916966
> sort of looks like he's taking a sip from a cup...
> 
> ...



Haha, Chris fucking wishes.


----------



## No Exit (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 9, 2020)

Can’t believe this one hasn’t been done yet.


Spoiler: Input









Spoiler: “Output”


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 9, 2020)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Can’t believe this one hasn’t been done yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Input
> ...



It's like I'm seeing double.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 11, 2020)

Spoiler: My next avatar











Spoiler: Koresh looking good











Spoiler: Everything's better after you catch that spaceship













Spoiler: Wow, I guess you can make my avatar worse


----------

